
Is Pre-K All It’s Cracked Up to Be? - tokenadult
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/is-pre-k-all-its-cracked-up-to-be/
======
tokenadult
Here is a link to the study publication from Vanderbilt University about the
program in Tennessee:

[http://peabody.vanderbilt.edu/research/pri/VPKthrough3rd_fin...](http://peabody.vanderbilt.edu/research/pri/VPKthrough3rd_final_withcover.pdf)

